# Bora Ultra brake pads??



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been searching online and can't find anything regarding compatibility on some brake pads for these wheels. I currently have Swiss Stop Race 2000 and I just noticed that I should be using Campagnolo specific pads. I just picked these up from my local bike shop (nos) and it did not come with the stock Campagnolo pads.

Now is it ok for me to continue using my Swiss Stops? Anyone else out there using the same pads as I am?

Thanks so much for the input!:thumbsup:


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sure.*

The Swiss Stop yellow seem to be the pad of chioce here and everywhere.
I run the Campy pads on my Bora's and have been very happy.
I ordered a set of the Lightweight pads (Black) that are made by Swiss Stop to try next. 
Does the yellow pad leave a yellow residue on the rim?


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply mriddle. So far I've put about 200 miles since Friday and I haven't seen any yellow streaks on it unlike my old carbon wheels. I'll keep you posted if it does leave some marks. What's the difference on the Lightweight pads that you just ordered?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not sure*

I think the Lightweights are the same as Swiss Stop except grey/black.

belltisport.com

They will ship to US for $7.50. The pads are about $50.00, which is cheaper than Swiss Stop.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Great! Thanks for all the help! Very much appreciated.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Updating an old thread...

I bought new Bora 2's this year and started out with the supplied Campagnolo pads. This was a new build and I'd switched from Record brakes to Ciamillo GSL brakes. The modulation was awful and they were very grabby. I was worried I'd made an awful brake decision. I switched the pads out to yellow Swiss Stops and stopping and overall feel is great.

IMO - if you buy Bora's, pitch the supplied pads in the bin and just get the Swiss Stops.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Swiss Stop are very good, they leave yellowish residues on the rims though.


----------

